# Pasadena Homecoming



## Dun Ringill (Jul 15, 2003)

Anybody else attending the Pasadena Homecoming, I'm looking forward to meeting a lot of my internet friends.  Will someone be posting pictures? This is going to be a historic event and probably should be documented for future generation of Kenpo artists.

Salute


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *Anybody else attending the Pasadena Homecoming, I'm looking forward to meeting a lot of my internet friends.  Will someone be posting pictures? This is going to be a historic event and probably should be documented for future generation of Kenpo artists.
> 
> Salute *



Sure will be, not at the seminars but at the Friday nite line, you gonna be in the line with us Jr.?

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Iron Dog (Jul 15, 2003)

Wish I could, but debt and work are in the way. Too bad Mr. Obriant can't make the seminars it is a way to meet a lot of Kenpo family. I love technique lines, I always learn a lot and the hard way to boot.
Everyone have fun, I'll keep the economy going...
Patrick


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Iron Dog _
> *Wish I could, but debt and work are in the way. Too bad Mr. Obriant can't make the seminars it is a way to meet a lot of Kenpo family. I love technique lines, I always learn a lot and the hard way to boot.
> Everyone have fun, I'll keep the economy going...
> Patrick *



It's not a matter of not being able to make the seminars, I'm choosing not to spend that kinda cash when my studio is just down the street.    I will probably stop by the Walnut studio to visit after lunch when we close up for the day .   Hopefully I will catch some guys and gals there that I've always wanted to meet.    I know Clint Hughes will be there and I'd like to spend some time with him if possible as we talked on the phone the other day and he seemed way cool.

Being as this post is here, does anyone have an itenary of events for this weekend?

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Sandor (Jul 15, 2003)

Steph and I will be there. We have 4 of our black belts going as well. Should be a lot of fun and I hope to meet a lot of you there :asian:


Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Sure will be, not at the seminars but at the Friday nite line, you gonna be in the line with us Jr.?
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...




Of course I will be at the friday night line, that's part of the package.  You still don't know who I am do you Clyde?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *Of course I will be at the friday night line, that's part of the package.  You still don't know who I am do you Clyde? *



Guess I'll finally figure it out Friday and see if my suspicions are correct.    You are up quite early this morning tho LOL.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 16, 2003)

I wish I could be there!    The whole thing sounds like a good time.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 16, 2003)

Clyde, 


I really wish you would come to my seminar, who knows, you just may learn something.  But oh well, maybe when they have a 2 or 3 generation homecoming someone will invite you.

You have a great kenpo day

Dun Ringill


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *Clyde,
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, really, I'll dream of the day.


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 16, 2003)

Clyde, 

What package did they offer you for showing up on Friday night?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *Clyde,
> 
> What package did they offer you for showing up on Friday night? *



Well, I thought it was just a show up and pay your $10, didn't know it was part of a package.     If it is, I guess I'm just SOL and wasting my time driving over there.   So maybe I won't be there.   Dian was the one who invited me to the seminar and she didn't mention it, and neither does the flyer.    If you're going to be teaching, do you have an itinerary of events?


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 16, 2003)

If you aren't going to be there then why doyou need an internary of events?  I'm sure you can handle anything that is thrown your way should you decide to show up. I will look forward to working the techniques with you. I could always use the fresh perspective of youth.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *If you aren't going to be there then why doyou need an internary of events?  I'm sure you can handle anything that is thrown your way should you decide to show up. I will look forward to working the techniques with you. I could always use the fresh perspective of youth. *



There will be people there that I wish to meet while they are in Pasadena and figured I could catch them in between or at their lunch breaks.    I did email Dian a few moments ago for the info.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 16, 2003)

Sounds great, she has really done an outstanding job of putting this together, not only is she an incredible martial artist but also a class act of impeccable character.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 16, 2003)

I'll be there!


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *I'll be there! *



Hey, look for me there, I shouldn't be that hard to miss, you know, the armpit with eyes LOL.    I've heard some really good things about you and would love to meet you, and for that matter, anyone else who's got the stones to put their name on their profile.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *Clyde,
> 
> 
> ...



Are you planning on revealing yourself at that time?


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 16, 2003)

This is too funny.  I sent Dun an email saying I like him without knowing his name.  Some guys just speak with a little bit more "authority" and tenor than some of the others.  Regardless of his age in the art, he seems to talk well ... And I suspect that a few folks will be surprised.  

Hope it all works out for you Dun and all your adoring minions! 
:lol: :rofl: :asian: 

Dan (Really... This is my name... Really) Farmer


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey, while all you kenpoholics are out having fun....some one remember to do a nice big write up for us folks stuck here mindin the store. 


(Oh, yeah, and if anyone wants to submit a nice review with some pics to the MT mag, I'll happily find room for it)


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 16, 2003)

Clyde,


What I would like you to do during the friday night line is call everybody to attention and demand that Dun Ringill be revealed. I will have no choice but to step forward and shake your hand.  I mean really I could just be a purple belt who is bored with my classes and wanted to have some fun with you.  Or maybe, just maybe I have done my time in the kwoon (training hall) and don't like to post with all the attention that my rank and status bring me.  Either way, I will definately see you there.  I guess the advantage of strategy and timing will be mine.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *Clyde,
> 
> 
> What I would like you to do during the friday night line is call everybody to attention and demand that Dun Ringill be revealed. I will have no choice but to step forward and shake your hand.  I mean really I could just be a purple belt who is bored with my classes and wanted to have some fun with you.  Or maybe, just maybe I have done my time in the kwoon (training hall) and don't like to post with all the attention that my rank and status bring me.  Either way, I will definately see you there.  I guess the advantage of strategy and timing will be mine. *



Well, I'm not running the show but I will ask Frank to do me a favor if he's the head guy.     Hell, I'll even see if I can get Larry to cruise over with me for a bit.   

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Well, I'm not running the show but I will ask Frank to do me a favor if he's the head guy.     Hell, I'll even see if I can get Larry to cruise over with me for a bit.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



I'm not sure if I should even ask this on a forum *yikes*.  Why
wouldn't he?  The politics and envy in EPAK can't be so bad that 
Mr Tatum wouldn't want to see old friends, would it?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I'm not sure if I should even ask this on a forum *yikes*.  Why
> wouldn't he?  The politics and envy in EPAK can't be so bad that
> Mr Tatum wouldn't want to see old friends, would it? *




To be honest, I don't think he knows when it is, if I ask on the fly Friday afternoon he may have something already planned.   I may give him a call and give him a heads up and see what happens or if he can't go Friday, maybe I can get him over there Sat. sometime to say hi.     Larry has a life outside of Kenpo and I try not to interfere too much with that, it's kinda sacred for  him as he's a family man and likes to spend time with them.  

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Mace (Jul 17, 2003)

Clyde,
 If you receive it, could you post the itinerary for those of us that are unable to make the homecoming?
Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jul 17, 2003)

Clyde, 

You said that you'll ask Larry Tatum to come over with you.  Is he not planning on being at the Homecoming?  Again, I am not up to date as to the itinerary and schedule because I am unable to participate in the event.  I guess my next question would be why is he not going, it being in town and all?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guiseppe Betri _
> *Clyde,
> 
> You said that you'll ask Larry Tatum to come over with you.  Is he not planning on being at the Homecoming?  Again, I am not up to date as to the itinerary and schedule because I am unable to participate in the event.  I guess my next question would be why is he not going, it being in town and all? *



Larry is out of town ALOT, and when he has time to spend with his family that's what he chooses to do.    His life outside of Kenpo is sacred for him and  his family and I respect his wishes in that aspect.    If he decides to come, that'll be great, if not, don't expect to see him.    His life is Kenpo, full time studio, seminars, video sales, etc. and that doesn't leave him alot of free time.     I wonder how he got so good playing guitar with all the time he spends doing Kenpo LOL.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm sure Frank Trejo will allow you to stand up and make a statement to the group.  I hope you don't figure out who I am before the announcement.  But I guarantee that you will be surprised.  Whatever transpires the Pasadena Homecoming will definately be one to remember.  I hope you can take a lesson just as well as you can give one.

Salute

"Dun Ringill"


----------



## Kirk (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *don't like to post with all the attention that my rank and status bring me*



Are you in The Journey?


----------

